

Off-heap hashmap for Java 8 - theocs
https://github.com/cfelde/BinaryOffheapHashMap

======
jermo
Interesting project but I wonder what it offers that doesn't already exist in
HugeCollections [1] or MapDB [2].

[1]
[https://github.com/OpenHFT/HugeCollections](https://github.com/OpenHFT/HugeCollections)
[2] mapdb.org

~~~
theocs
Maybe I'm mistaken about the code, but it doesn't look like HugeCollections is
storing the key off heap?

Example: Looking at the containsKey method on line 420 here:
[https://github.com/OpenHFT/HugeCollections/blob/master/colle...](https://github.com/OpenHFT/HugeCollections/blob/master/collections/src/main/java/net/openhft/collections/HugeHashMap.java)

A return map.containsKey(key2) is used, with that map being declared as

final Map<K, DirectStore> map = new HashMap<K, DirectStore>();

on line 232. That makes me believe maybe only map values are kept off-heap?

